

Linux Kernel 3.4 Released - Tsiolkovsky
https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/5/20/126

======
christianbryant
Wow, I was JUST reading this in my inbox a couple minutes ago. What I thought
was more interesting (Linus noted no exciting changes) was the exchange
between Linus and Peter Zijlstra, in particular this Linus eruption:

<https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/5/19/97>

